# Pest identification



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

it looks like it to me.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

It's an ant for sure, @Smricci9300.

How big is it? Where are you finding them? The size is super important; carpenter ant workers are 1/2 to a full inch long.

What kind of ant it is will make a difference in what you need if anything, to do about them.


----------



## Smricci9300 (Apr 21, 2021)

DoomsDave said:


> It's an ant for sure, @Smricci9300.
> 
> How big is it? Where are you finding them? The size is super important; carpenter ant workers are 1/2 to a full inch long.
> 
> What kind of ant it is will make a difference in what you need if anything, to do about them.


I concluded that they are odourous house ants. I used a combo of terro baits and spot and perimeter treatment of Phantom SC.

seems to have done the trick


----------

